# I know you've seen some of these, but last night



## Denise1952 (May 16, 2014)

I was totally burned out, but still up at midnight, and my sis sent me these.  It was all I could do not to laugh out loud and wake my room-mates. Have to attach more belowlayful:

Titled: Dog Shame (and one human thrown in) LOL!


----------



## Denise1952 (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (May 16, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (May 16, 2014)

Back atya KC:


----------



## Meanderer (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (May 16, 2014)

LOLLLLLL, excellent Meanderer


----------

